# Lake Whitney House in Jeopardy



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.khou.com/news/texas-news...y&c=y&c=y&c=y&c=y&c=y&c=y&c=y&c=y&c=y&c=y&c=y


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Unbelievable!


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

it is surprising that the huge chunk is breaking off, but not surprising at all that the part that has already broken off broke off 

and really on that note it was terrible to build that house there to begin with and even though I would never expect that huge chunk to break off like it is/will I would never build a house on land that has an undercut below it no matter how far down the cliff the undercut is or how big a chunk of land it is

and that house shows why....that big chunk of land is breaking off right at the most inward portion of the undercut at the water level


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Mother Nature always wins in time.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I guess it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That is wild looking. The aerial view of the ground shows the big crack where the whole cliff is about ready to shear off. The next house over is about to be a little closer to the water, like it or not!


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

They need to do a "quick sale" on that one.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

"Extremely motivated seller"


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Gettting worse.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hope the insurance is up to date. I am guessing it could be considered as a natural disaster??


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

TexasVines said:


> it is surprising that the huge chunk is breaking off, but not surprising at all that the part that has already broken off broke off
> 
> and really on that note it was terrible to build that house there to begin with and even though I would never expect that huge chunk to break off like it is/will I would never build a house on land that has an undercut below it no matter how far down the cliff the undercut is or how big a chunk of land it is
> 
> and that house shows why....that big chunk of land is breaking off right at the most inward portion of the undercut at the water level


my guess would be that the water level was much higher when it was built and they did not know it was like that below the water line

but got to wonder if something in the construction of the house did not cause a fracture that led to this.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Now that's a waterfront home!


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> but got to wonder if something in the construction of the house did not cause a fracture that led to this.


No you don't. Cleaving is normal and expected on a cliff, especially when being eroded by water.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

SaltyTX said:


> No you don't. Cleaving is normal and expected on a cliff, especially when being eroded by water.


Yeah, but there are several factors in construction that can speed up the process. Very easy for construction to make fractures that then can make the overhang cleave. Happens very often in heavy construction like road building, but can also be done in residential. If they used any explosives or large hydraulic hammers it for sure can cause fractures were they were none before and lead to cleaving.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

house looks empty.. they moved out quickly or it has been unoccupied


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, the whole thing will be down in the water just a matter of time as a new big crack is developing. His neighbor on the left now looks very precarious and the one behind him will have the unobstructed view of the cliff. From the pictures the cliff soil looks like packed sands that would crumble anytime. Just wonder if the house were set back 100 ft or so would last longer?


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

I 've fished under that overhang many times and often thought what if !! It is not surprising the face is sluffing off, but there is a large portion of the mountain that has a major fault crack . I'm in Rockport now but will run by there Monday and get a view from below!


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

TranTheMan said:


> Wow, the whole thing will be down in the water just a matter of time as a new big crack is developing. His neighbor on the left now looks very precarious and the one behind him will have the unobstructed view of the cliff. From the pictures the cliff soil looks like packed sands that would crumble anytime. Just wonder if the house were set back 100 ft or so would last longer?


The cliff is solid limestone


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

An article today on the Houston Chronicle saying that the house was sold in 2012 and the buyer knew there was a crack. They did not say that was a crack in the house or the one in the outside on the ground shown in one of the pictures . Beautiful place indeed it was.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Call Du-West.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I can only imagine what the insurance call will sound like.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

The insurance company is probably waiting for it to completely fall into the lake and then tell the owner....Well you should have bought flood insurance.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

That ol' boy next to him better check his policy and get it on the market quick, cause he's next!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

probably a bad idea to build there in the first place, but you gotta feel for the guy that owns the home. I would be sick...and homeless


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Waymore said:


> I 've fished under that overhang many times and often thought what if !! It is not surprising the face is sluffing off, but there is a large portion of the mountain that has a major fault crack . I'm in Rockport now but will run by there Monday *and get a view from below!*


 Huh?


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Wonder if the insurance will pay for the cost of removing the house from the lake?


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks like the owner is gonna burn it down tomorrow. More of a environmental problem in the water if not.

http://www.wacotrib.com/news/homeow...cle_a7647b47-bdc5-525f-8e5d-eca4ec83ab95.html


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bonfire!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

So, after the house is gone...does the owner still own the lot?

Kinda makes me think of this subdivision in Hawaii:


----------



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

Let it fall we need a little more structure in the Lake. Great crappie hole around it!


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

while this incident sucks all the way around and it is even worse if he is uninsured or insurance will not cover it, but I would like to give credit to the owner for stepping up and trying to keep it from going into the lake

and I would also like to give credit to the government agencies and the fire departments for stepping up to HELP first and foremost instead of looking at it as "lets go after this guy for huge money and all kinds of legal mumbo jumbo"

if letting him burn it and reducing the rubble is the thing to do I am glad they are letting him just get to it instead of months and years of studies only to see it fall into the lake and then they can blame the owner for that


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

TexasVines said:


> while this incident sucks all the way around and it is even worse if he is uninsured or insurance will not cover it, but I would like to give credit to the owner for stepping up and trying to keep it from going into the lake
> 
> and I would also like to give credit to the government agencies and the fire departments for stepping up to HELP first and foremost instead of looking at it as "lets go after this guy for huge money and all kinds of legal mumbo jumbo"
> 
> if letting him burn it and reducing the rubble is the thing to do I am glad they are letting him just get to it instead of months and years of studies only to see it fall into the lake and then they can blame the owner for that


I wouldn't have built it there.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> I wouldn't have built it there.


I had said earlier in the thread I would not have either and I would not have bought it built there as well

but that is over and the issue is here now and at least they are getting on with cleaning it up ASAP


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Happens all the time in California.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/falling-house-built-along-cliff-be-burned-down-n130176

The first option was to wrap the home with a large net and then pull it away from the edge of the cliff, so that the debris could be safely removed from the site. 
That option was determined not to be feasible, leading engineers to consider the second option â€" burning the home to the ground. 
Officials did consider a third option: Letting Mother Nature eventually claim the home through landslides. 
No matter which course of action was chosen, the homeowner will be responsible for the financial cost of the cleanup and removal of the debris. 
The last option, which would likely include removing debris from Lake Whitney, is also the most expensive option.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Everyone is building on top of the hills for the view in that area. That area the hill is solid limestone so you would think it was forever, but mother nature had other ideas


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I think some people have more money than brains. My neighbor built here. LOL


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I just wonder if that whole chunk of cliff. Comes off in one piece. What size of wave will it make? I'm sure it depends on the water depth there. But it could make one heck of one.

I'd hate to be in a bass boat by that place if it goes.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Waymore said:


> Everyone is building on top of the hills for the view in that area. T*hat area the hill is solid limestone so you would think it was forever,* but mother nature had other ideas


Any competent geologist would not think that at all.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Live feed of the burn

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Lake-Whitney-Cliff-House-May-Be-Burned-Thursday-262911821.html


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^^ Do those guys know what they're doing? :spineyes: haha


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

that crane is cracking me up.. LMAO.. if the house goes down, while they are IN the garage... one guy on the ground about to walk in there.. another on the ground with a safety harness rope on .. LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LOL.... go on top of the house, cut hole in roof, drop in hay bale, drop in flare.. get out. this demo crew is as weird as the cracked house


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

wonder who signs their paychecks ? Goofy ? lmao


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

It's like watching a monkey and a football.....it's sad that these are "professionals"


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

do they have their safety belts on? lol


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

They should have hired my 10 yr old kid, roofing crew. I'd rather be on a ladder inside that garage. Then being in that boom lift.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

They just loaded a gas can into the cherry picker bucket


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

The bird will have to go refuel before they get the fire started. This is pathetic


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

yea, cut obama off !! lmao

guys must be getting paid good by the hour,lol


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

im going to laugh when he hits it with the sledge and the whole house falls into the lake.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Break time!  haha


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Wonder if the owners got all of their stuff out of the house?

TH


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

wheres a good flame thrower when you need it,lol


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

10 year old and a couple of matches, problem solved.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

in my best Bruce Buffer voice ITSSSSS TIMEEEEEEEE


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

it takes 10 flares to start a fire in the garage.. when all they needed really was an unlicensed electrician to go in there and fix it up


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

And a random plane flyby


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't believe these idiot "news" people's comments.

"Well, you know the intensity of the fire by how dark the smoke is" 

"You have to wonder why they would burn the house when it is so close to another"

"The water is on fire"


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

it is not my house, but still sad to see it burned!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i like who they keep talking about the "ambers" starting another fire. maybe they should have had a Amber start the fire since they are worried about ambers starting another :spineyes:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sure is a shame. That was a really nice home in a good spot.

Wrong spot though.

TH


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Before and after pics.
So it was not that close to the cliff at all.


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

Just read that the insurance policy doesn't cover earth movement 


I just wanna get my line wet


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Not all that close but not really a long way either. Really sucks for the homeowners no matter how we look at it


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

had not seen that view, thx for sharing - that's quite an overhang on that cliff edge!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well it burned pretty quick once they got a fire going.

But from the picture below I wouldn't like that gully or depression in front of the home lol

TH


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Drove by on the water Sun and was surprised that they had no guards keeping boats away. But looking at the bluff it could come down in the next minute or it might stay for 100 years. Very interesting view and it looks like several more houses could have the same fate...


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

I've been in that house several times during construction. I sold the windows and doors on that project and it was a beautiful view. Sorry to see it go


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Insurance will pay nothing in this loss (homeowners coverage). He would probably have a claim against the builder, architect, or possibly against the title insurance (doubtful).


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

why would he have a claim against the builder ? the builder didn't pick that spot . it's a shame money cant keep the cliff from falling .


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

jdsuperbee said:


> I've been in that house several times during construction. I sold the windows and doors on that project and it was a beautiful view. Sorry to see it go


Do you know Paul Quast?


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Insurance will pay nothing in this loss (homeowners coverage). He would probably have a claim against the builder, architect, or possibly against the title insurance (doubtful).


Claim will most likely be against the Geologist who did the report. Heard a report that survey cleared land for building so Geologist Professional coverage will be where the lawyer goes for remedy. $hit happens and someone will be responsible eventually. Wonder how this will affect the comps for the neighborhood???????????


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

From what I understand the current owner bought the house in the last two years, and he was aware of the fault fracture. He probally bought it at a huge discount, gambling that it was solid. Win some lose some, I have no sympathy for him...


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

R Little said:


> Claim will most likely be against the Geologist who did the report. Heard a report that survey cleared land for building so Geologist Professional coverage will be where the lawyer goes for remedy. $hit happens and someone will be responsible eventually. Wonder how this will affect the comps for the neighborhood???????????


It would be interesting to see what the report has. Would it be similar to the case where Californians building houses on the St Andrea fault? No way telling what would happen and when.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Waymore said:


> Do you know Paul Quast?


 Not familiar with him. The builder (as I remember) was Austin Custom Homes. I am pretty sure they are no longer in business as they left this subdivision (White Bluff) around the time this house, and a couple of others, was completed. Another contractor of mine in the area had been hired by a couple of their customers to finish out their homes.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> From what I understand the current owner bought the house in the last two years, and he was aware of the fault fracture.


I read a quote from the owner where he stated that he inquired about any stability issues and was assured that there were none.

So we'll see.

TH


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

The news showed a crew breaking up the foundation.

http://www.housingwire.com/blogs/1-...urn-this-800k-mansion-to-the-ground-right-now


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Waymore said:


> From what I understand the current owner bought the house in the last two years, and he was aware of the fault fracture. He probally bought it at a huge discount, gambling that it was solid. Win some lose some, I have no sympathy for him...


So you're basing your post on a rumor?:headknock


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

R Little said:


> Claim will most likely be against the Geologist who did the report. Heard a report that survey cleared land for building so Geologist Professional coverage will be where the lawyer goes for remedy. $hit happens and someone will be responsible eventually. Wonder how this will affect the comps for the neighborhood???????????


That place he built on was gonna fall look at it. Stupid is stupid does. Again, no way I'd built an out house there. Let him pay the fiddler. Bet he won't do that again. LOL Sorry Charlie.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> That place he built on was gonna fall look at it. Stupid is stupid does. Again, no way I'd built an out house there. Let him pay the fiddler. Bet he won't do that again. LOL Sorry Charlie.


Actually, I'm guessing if a geologist signed off on it, he's on the hook. NOT the homeowner.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> Actually, I'm guessing if a geologist signed off on it, he's on the hook. NOT the homeowner.


LOTS of hides will be tanned in this deal. Geotechnical engineer that did the soils report. Geologist, if one was actually involved. Probably as a consultant to the Geotechnical. Structural engineer that designed the foundation. Contractor then the homeowner.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

HydraSports said:


> LOTS of hides will be tanned in this deal. Geotechnical engineer that did the soils report. Geologist, if one was actually involved. Probably as a consultant to the Geotechnical. Structural engineer that designed the foundation. Contractor then the homeowner.


I'm curious if the developer (Double Diamond) has any liability for not resticting thee sale of the lot, if they are still in business. BTW, the developement is called "White Bluff"


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

jdsuperbee said:


> I'm curious if the developer (Double Diamond) has any liability for not resticting thee sale of the lot, if they are still in business. BTW, the developement is called "White Bluff"


If I was on the jury, I would find White Bluff had partial liability. If the owner of the lot didn't do any geo-testing shame on him. There was probally no building inspections as it wasn't in city limits, and White Bluff had mostly asthetic "sp" deed restrictions. This is country living at its finest...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Waymore said:


> From what I understand the current owner bought the house in the last two years, and he was aware of the fault fracture. He probally bought it at a huge discount, gambling that it was solid. Win some lose some, I have no sympathy for him...


That is why I referred to possibly brining in the title insurance. The realtor will also be brought in to the suit.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

so, if I built a house next to a bee hive and a got stung 2 years later, who would I sue? mother nature isn't predictable. even if a geologist was involved, I doubt he/she could predict that 5 years later, the ground would be unstable. there is an inherent risk in building on a cliff. as for suing the realtor/sub division...I believe it's called "Caveat Emptor" (buyer beware). we have to take some responsibility for our own actions and be smart about where we spend our money. years ago I bought the x-ray glasses from the back of a comic book. they didn't work and I didn't sue anybody  I feel bad for the guy. unfortunately, in my book this falls under "stuff" happens.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep stuff sure happens. Stuff like lawsuits......
I would wager a nice sum that the lawyers are already making phone calls.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Bevojoe said:


> so, if I built a house next to a bee hive and a got stung 2 years later, who would I sue? mother nature isn't predictable. even if a geologist was involved, I doubt he/she could predict that 5 years later, the ground would be unstable. there is an inherent risk in building on a cliff. as for suing the realtor/sub division...I believe it's called "Caveat Emptor" (buyer beware). we have to take some responsibility for our own actions and be smart about where we spend our money. years ago I bought the x-ray glasses from the back of a comic book. they didn't work and I didn't sue anybody  I feel bad for the guy. unfortunately, in my book this falls under "stuff" happens.


Losing a half a million bucks because you bought a structurally defective house is not "stuff".

I feel pretty certain any of us would be looking at legal action if this had happened to us.

Now, if he knew the rick when he bought it, the, that is another deal.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Mortgagee will still want to be paid by home owner, home owner has already hired attorney, attorney has already done preliminary investigation, everyone will be sued, only those with coverage will remain, geologist cleared property for home owner/mortgagee. Geologist has already contacted his agent and agent has turned in the claim, adjuster will pay the claim after much dancing back and forth with attorney of which is get his/her 40% for all the difficult paperwork.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Heard on the news that county officals were thinking about bringing down the bluff with low grade explosives before the 4th of July for boater safety.
I wonder how the neighbors that ajoin him feel about that???


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Waymore said:


> Heard on the news that county officals were thinking about bringing down the bluff with low grade explosives before the 4th of July for boater safety.
> I wonder how the neighbors that ajoin him feel about that???


 little drink, little ANFO will make for one hell of a show.......


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

That pesky cliff is acting up again.

http://www.khou.com/story/news/loca...n-lake-whitney-cliff-getting-bigger/24887963/


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

They are fixing to have a front row veiw for sure!


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

If that whole thing falls in, I would not want to be in a boat anywhere near there.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

It will make a heck of a tidal wave man!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

It finally collapsed into the drink

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-collapses-Texas-lake-violent-rainstorm.html


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

How was that house, of that size, in a gated community and with that lake view only 700k?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like that house next to it will be in jeopardy soon enough.


----------

